# GSD Specific training in Jacksonville, FL



## JWM1022 (Jul 24, 2012)

While I'm aware most of you don't live here, is there a reputable resource to find location specific GSD-specific training? Our basic puppy training class is great, and the trainer is great in all respects EXCEPT I even feel she has misconceptions about the breed. I told her about the cat chasing hoping for some suggestions and she goes “well, they have a high prey drive…” and that was that. Almost making me feel irresponsible for owning a shepherd with cats in the house – whereas when I mention this to people who actually KNOW ABOUT THE BREED, they give solutions and suggestions more than, “welp, that’s what German shepherds do…” I don’t think “that’s what German Shepherds do” or “that’s what Dobermans /pitt bulls, etc. do” is ever a fair response. It’s the training, not the breed. They may have stronger instincts you have to fight against, but ultimately, I believe you can make them how you want as I’m sure MANY of you can attest. It gets tiring how many people are apprehensive around my FOUR MONTH OLD PUPPY just due to his breed. That being said, I’d like to be around a group of people who I won’t be scared to have him play with their dogs, etc. Since there’s already that apprehension and preconceived notion of how aggresive my dog is/will be, I feel like if Memphis plays rough with a golden retriever or a lab, the owner is going to sue me. I’m only half kidding… Any advice?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know of any GSD specific trainers in Jax, but maybe you should just focus on finding a different trainer who understands different breeds better-and more so is just willing to help train your dog. I've been to several trainers here in Gainesville-none of which were GSD specific-but I was happy with most of them. 

Also, not saying this is true of what your trainer said, but there are instances where you can contribute certain behaviors to a breed- each breed was designed for something different and so some of their behaviors are attributed to their breed. For instance- a GSD is naturally protective so they must be very well socialized so they learn the difference between normal and abnormal occurrences.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

When I get my puppy, I really want to do the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy program classes and get my puppy's CGC. Here is one for Jacksonville, not sure if this is the one you use?



Jacksonville, FL
K-9 Obedience Club of Jacksonville Florida
Information:
Website: K9Jax Home
Classes Offered: 
Basic Manners/CGC
Competition Obedience - Novice
Therapy Dog
Puppy Kindergarten
Rally
Clicker Training
Competition Obedience - Open
Competition Obedience - Utility
Agility
AKC STAR Puppy
Canine Musical Freestyle




Training Resources

Absolute K9 Academy also does training as well, they serve all of Florida. They are located in Dade, click the *training* link on the website. ABSOLUTE K9 ACADEMY.


----------

